# Great Lakes Bulkcarriers



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello to All,

I am new to the site and forum. 1. I have uploaded a few pictures in the galleries of freighters around the lakes. Does anyone here have interest in this type of vessel? If so, I have many more to share. 2. When uploading, has anyone noticed that there is no "Bulkcarrier" section for photos? Maybe we can correct this? Looking forward to your responses.

I am a retired USN Quartermaster Chief, serving in 5 vessels, as well as a deckhand/wheelsman on the lakes..currently ashore... and now working for the railroad!

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Galen, my apologies.
I usually greet new members as they introduce themselves, but I have been laid low with a particularly nasty case of the flu for the last ten days.
First things, first: a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia. I don't think it will be hard for you to find much of interest here. Our Naval Galleries and Forums should be of interest to you.
We are picking up more and more Great Lakes pictures. Many of our members have been through on salties and add some good shots and new members like you add immeasurably to the collection.
Good to have you onboard and thanks for the superb pictures:
Bruce


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome from a sweet water sailor.
Sailed on the "Lakes" as the guy in the centre window on Canadian boats.
'Keep the spearpole on left side the ranges"


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Galen, a warm welcome to you and thank your for your excellent contributions in the Gallery section. We have taken your suggestion on board and we will see what we can do – certainly an area for _*Great Lakes Ships *_might be a suitable sub-gallery. Enjoy the site and your time with us. (Thumb)


----------



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

I have uploaded a few "Salty" images for you folks to take a look at! I hope you enjoy!

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Great Lakes Vessels*

Welcome to the site Galen. There are a very large number of photos of ships in the Great Lakes and American shipping canals in the River, Canal and Lake Vessels Gallery and your splendid photos have been moved to that home.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Apollo (Aug 29, 2006)

bulkcarrier said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> I am new to the site and forum. 1. I have uploaded a few pictures in the galleries of freighters around the lakes. Does anyone here have interest in this type of vessel? If so, I have many more to share. 2. When uploading, has anyone noticed that there is no "Bulkcarrier" section for photos? Maybe we can correct this? Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Galen. I am also interested in the Great Lakes vessels and I have a bunch of photographs that I shot from the Canadian shores of St. Clair River. Sooner or later i will share them photos with the shipmates of this forum.

Eddie


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.boatnerd.com/

Great Lakes & Seaway Shipping Online

Frames site: Click on Photo Galleries

Original Photo Gallery 
Tens of thousands of Shipping related images organized alphabetically.
Each week a new image is featured as the "Picture of the Week."
Also contains links to the other galleries
and a special "Photo Collections".

The Fleet Photo Gallery
The entire U.S. and Canadian fleets are listed by fleet. Every few weeks, a different "Featured Vessel" is spotlighted with an updated written history and many images. 

The Tug / Work Boat Gallery
Tug boats, work boats, tour boats and more

Marine Historical Society of Detroit Photo Gallery 
From the Marine Historical Society of Detroit - Historical and hard to find images. Each week a new image is added and featured as the "Picture of the Week."

Foreign Ship Data & Photo Gallery
This gallery features foreign vessels (salties) that have visited the Seaway & Great Lakes during the 2008 navigation season. All vessels are listed alphabetically
with vessel information and photographs from the 2008 season.
Each week, a different "Featured Vessel" is spotlighted.

Lighthouse Gallery
Lighthouses of the Great Lakes.
Each day a different "Featured Lighthouse" is spotlighted with an image and written history.

Greg Hayden


----------



## MacPhly (Jun 13, 2009)

I spent 2 months as a cadet on one of the ships you have posted in the gallery...the Kay E Barker. 1994 was a great summer.


----------

